# January Caption Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## madkeensam (Jul 27, 2008)

AT LEAST MY LIFE JACKET FLOATS.


----------



## wedgetail (Mar 27, 2008)

the new stealth class submersable yak


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow, they weren't kidding when they said kingies pull hard!


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

No worries mate - will sort the yak out AFTER I land this one.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Getting out for a fish after my little shark encounter out at Long Reef last week has been hard, but I can manage.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

I wondered why they called him Bob.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

these new Camo Yaks are Great .... the ultimate Stealth fishing machine ....


----------



## PhilC (Oct 10, 2008)

I still have that nagging feeling that I forgot something this morning........ lures, lip grippers, fluorocarbon trace, sunscreen, 6kg outfit, hat .........


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

my wife always said i was good at going down


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

The new style of fishing has arrived! Tread fishing.

Treading water for hours on end, less gear to strap to the car and you get pulled around the ocean by any half decent fish. As if this new style isn't going to catch on.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

And lo, did the lord Jesus, walking upon the ocean tops, sayuth unto his disciples:
"Piss off and get your own spot - how am I going to do this loaves and fishes thing with you lot putting off the bite?"


----------



## bankmaggot (Nov 9, 2008)

Global warming sucks


----------



## Penno (Dec 2, 2005)

I was fine until the tide came in.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

"oh so that's why they laughed at me on the boat ramp"


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

well thats why they say to close your hatches

or

"row, row, row, your kayak, gentley in the sea, if you forgot to close your hatches, dont forget to scream"


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

I knew i shouldn't have put those extra sinkers in the yak


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Damn impulse buying on route to the spot


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

"If it wasn't for this yellow life jacket I'd be perfectly camouflaged!"


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

My wife said "DON'T buy an inflatable kayak!"


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

they think i am in a yak..lol :lol: :lol: :lol: 
i got floaties for xmas ;-)


----------



## oldbloke (Aug 23, 2008)

This would be so much better in a yak!


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

Next time I might try fishing off the rocks at low tide.


----------



## dezza1994 (Oct 11, 2008)

WOW! These Kingies really do 'suck' the 'bait' down hard.. :lol:


----------



## tezz (Feb 12, 2008)

The dolphin jockey's hooked another one!


----------



## dezza1994 (Oct 11, 2008)

I know i shouldnt have fished next to brokeback mountain because these fish are suckers!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

introducing the new Daiwa Excalibur Rod.
as used by the 'bloke in the lake'


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

"You and your fancy yaks, I told you its not so deep out here!"


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

bugger, water in my reel again


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

#@%@# ... forgot to leash the yak .... time to wave good by .....


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

"Shouldn't have been fishing in Old Gregg's waters..."

OR

"You should never go fishin' on Black Lake when the moon be full"

(



 for the unaware... :lol: )


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

"the men in greay suits took my kayak, so here i am with my wire trace........lets get it back"


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

a good captain always stays with his sinking ship......


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

bag limit i have room for 3 more snapper yet


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

the new KLINGON KAYAK in stealth mode.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

PhilC said:


> I still have that nagging feeling that I forgot something this morning........ lures, lip grippers, fluorocarbon trace, sunscreen, 6kg outfit, hat .........


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Classic..

I'm all out of quick one liners! So Phil and I are sharing this one and splitting the loot! (hope that's OK Phil ;-) )

Cheers Dave


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

""NEW"" deep diving suspending kayak, has a great action, will attracted any GWS and allowes the angler to feel like an SX40 underwater.


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

*AND.....ON THE 8TH DAY........MAN PUT DOWN HIS YAK,......AND WALKED ON WATER.......FOR A KING* _ie........shall I tell them about the fence!_


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

NEWS FLASH _rising sea levels become an issue for kayakers_


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Fishing "The Wall" at Long Reef


----------



## cummins (Jul 7, 2008)

gg aca have taken it to farr with there photo shop i had a fish at the top of that line


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

garden gnome found floating at sea


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

The great white has got my bottom half but I've still got a chance of landing him


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

keza said:


> garden gnome found floating at sea












:shock:


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

*Kayak? what kayak? I just tightened the belt around my waders!*


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

the newest in stealth fishing techniques - the JC - it's almost like walking on water!


----------



## MrQ (Jan 22, 2009)

Should have worn the grey life jacket.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

As I pull up on the rod the water rises. THAT CAN'T BE GOOD!


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Hhmmm, Occy said something about a king tide today - a minute ago I was standing on the beach!


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Phil regrets using his disposable fishing kayak twice.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

bravely he continued fishing long after the shark attack.


----------



## jrod (Dec 4, 2008)

I am sure this would be alot easier if I had a kayak


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

Damn, forgot the bung again!


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

I know it's too late but.....
"Last time I'll trust those cheap Chinese tide time charts"


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Congratulations Kevlar. grrrr


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Too Good!
Congrats Kevlar....your's was my pick.


----------



## PhilC (Oct 10, 2008)

I demand a recount!

Seriously, congrats kevlar!


----------

